# G41MT-ES2L - bad overclocker



## jeetu (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently bought a cheap rig as i found buyer for my Gigabyte-31 based comp.
On Mix and matching old + new rig
My Current Configuration
CPU - Intel 5500 (800 FSB) with default Intel CPU fan
M/B - Gigabyte G41MT-ES2L (Ver 1.0) - Updated Bios to latest F5
Ram - 2x 2GB Kingston 1333Mhz Value Ram
PSU - Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W
GFX - Leadtek - 9600 GT
2 Hard Disk
2 Dvd Writer

The problem My Ram is stuck with 800 Mhz.
On Overclocking - Motherboard reboots at startup at anything over 249 FSB.
(I haven't touched other Bios Settings.) 
Can anything be to push FSB , or this motherboard is just bad at overclocking.

Any feedback will be welcome.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 14, 2010)

There's really no real-time advantage making the ddr3 ram run on 1333mhz with c2d. If you get 1066mhz? Stick to it. 

Did you set the ram timings and voltage manually when you bumped the ram? What are the timings and the VDRAM of the ram kit you have? Lock the PCIE frequency to 100 manually.


----------



## asingh (Oct 14, 2010)

Could you tell the OC setting you are using for the DIMMs (timings). What is the exact kit model.

Also are you monitoring temperatures. Please update your signature too. Thanks.


----------



## jeetu (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Upon further trial and error. I realized I needed to change CPU voltage setting from Auto to Normal in Bios. Normal Voltage is 1.28750.
Then i pushed FSB to 266 keeping cpu multiplier at 14x. The bios booted fine but Windows xp crashed with BSOD.
Upon reducing clock to 13.5 (overclocked at 3.6 GHz from original 2.8 GHz) , the comp loaded fine . Played Cricket 2010 at max setting setting for 30 min , no crashes. CPU cores reached 45C during gameplay.
Later I pushed FSB to 300 at CPU 9.5 multiplier (Cpu at 2.85) , played cricket 2010 for 30 min , no crashes.

I have few questions. 
Ques 1. Will computer perform faster at higher FSB while same overall CPU speed. ?
(ex 14x multiplier at 200 FSB or 9.5 multiplier at 300 FSB).
Ques 2. Will increasing the CPU voltage from existing 1.2875V (my bios supports upto 1.6V) can load windows at more than 3.6Ghz without crashing or Dual Core CPU can only be overclocked till 3.6Ghz. I am using stock intel CPU cooler and don't want to change it.


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2010)

Be carefull while trying to OC. Two things can kill your chip. Higher vCore and high temperatures. With first being immediate. It is really difficult to tell which is the exact voltage your chip can withstand. You should ideally increment in bumps of 10-15 Mhz and run stability test and monitor temperatres. Be careful. 

Higher FSB will be better for memory intensive applications. Though in real work scenarios not much of a difference.


----------



## jeetu (Oct 25, 2010)

asingh said:


> Be carefull while trying to OC. Two things can kill your chip. Higher vCore and high temperatures. With first being immediate. It is really difficult to tell which is the exact voltage your chip can withstand. You should ideally increment in bumps of 10-15 Mhz and run stability test and monitor temperatres. Be careful.
> 
> Higher FSB will be better for memory intensive applications. Though in real work scenarios not much of a difference.



Thankyou so much


----------

